# Repair traces on a mobo with CAIG CircuitWriter Pen?



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

Does the CAIG CircuitWriter Pen really work for repairing traces? I was being stupid and in a hurry to get the backplate off of the mother board to replace the CPU cooler, and chipped 3 traces and now the rig is unstable. So i was wondering if i could use that pen to repair the traces

here is the pen 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3964901&CAWELAID=468196883


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2010)

can you distinguish between the individual traces? Even with a magnifying glass I have trouble sometimes..

In the past I have actually soldered small wires to bridge gaps in breaks of traces, so its possible if you can see it in the first place.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> can you distinguish between the individual traces? Even with a magnifying glass I have trouble sometimes..
> 
> In the past I have actually soldered small wires to bridge gaps in breaks of traces, so its possible if you can see it in the first place.



I can see the traces fine.There some of the larger traces so is it worth a shot?


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> can you distinguish between the individual traces? Even with a magnifying glass I have trouble sometimes..
> 
> In the past I have actually soldered small wires to bridge gaps in breaks of traces, so its possible if you can see it in the first place.



+1 Been there; done that.

@p_o_s_pc>Pen might be ok for temp fix, but I would not trust it personally. And, remember most modern boards are mulit-layer (15 to 25+ layers), you will only be able to get to the top and bottom.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2010)

for $9.99 hell yes, just dont be sloppy with the pen (try it a bit on some junk first)

The way I look at this stuff is like the fan I modded for Greasemonkey, what you learn from the experience more than makes up for the cash spent..


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 19, 2010)

i think this is one of those times where you test it and report the results back to the community


----------

